# Mcafee Livesafe install crashes on Windows 8.1



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

As stated in title. I was given a full years licence to the new Mcafee Livesafe and was looking forward to installing it. Most of the installation is ok, created an account with them, installed the Mcafee Security Central for the windows 8.1 dash i have, however when installing the Internet security bit as it starts to install i get this page appear:



I cant close it, when clicking both label buttons nothing happens, when going into task manager the task cant be ended normal or forced, in cmd taskkill cant kill the PID as access is denied the only thing i can do to remove it is go into safe mode run ccleaner and reboot. However when trying to re install it i get this same issue. At my work we install Livesafe on customers windows 8 and 8.1 pc and laptops with no issues. Called their customer service team but didnt like them remote accessing my pc. Never like the idea of someone taking control of my pc. 

What could this be and why wont it install on mine?


Thanks


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Any Ideas?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I suppose you need to ask yourself what do you have on your computer that your customers may not have had on theirs.

You could attempt the install in Safe Mode but if you have something on your computer that conflicts with this program - then you could end up with a BSOD when you reboot.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

The customers computers we set up are from new. But im just running Windows 8.1 and not really any software just stores files. Iv'e ran all kinds of antivirus removal tools to get no conflict or trace of pre installed software but i cant see why it doesn't just install like the ones we setup in store.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you able to install any other programs ?

You could look in msconfig to see if anything stands out either under Startup or non MS services or if Event Viewer is snagging anything as an Error.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Problem solved. Had to get into contact with Mcafee in the end they did a remote access service and had to go to tier 2 technical support before they could fix it. Basically after 8.1 was installed if you then logged out into the admin account 8.1 was still installing which prevented Mcafee from installing. Up and running now and a brilliant piece of software.


----------

